
Ask HN: What is the state of eGPU on macOS? - jason_slack
What is the real state of eGPU on macOS?<p>Akito Node says it supports macOS 10.13, AMD CPU&#x27;s only.<p>Razor Core X says it supports macOS, nVidia and AMD it seems.<p>I feel like Windows eGPU support is the best and I have projects where eGPU&#x27;s will be used. Switch to Windows for development or is eGPU support on macOS really production ready? I have no objection to making my own tools if needs be.
======
jason_slack
Found this: [https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT208544](https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208544)

